# Choisir un bac d'alimentation papier



## PowerMike (25 Novembre 2002)

Hello,

Comment accéder à la liste des bacs d'alimentation papier d'une imprimante ? Savoir la lire et définir le bac à utiliser ?
Quelqu'un a une ID ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Novembre 2002)

Hell-o
il faut que tu ailles dans ton selecteur et que tu selectionnes ton imprimante. Normalement son fichier doit contenir les infos relatives a celle-ci et la quand tu imprimeras, dans les options, tu devrais trouver le choix du bac et surements d'autres options.


----------



## Nephou (26 Novembre 2002)

Ceci est vrai si tu as les fichiers de description de l'imprimante (répertoire description d'imprimante dans le répertoire extension) ils sont généralement inclus avec les pilotes chez HP mais, chez moi ils étaient placés dans le répertoire extensions désactivée, j'ai donc dû les déplacer

espérant que cela t'aidera

Voilà voilà


----------



## PowerMike (27 Novembre 2002)

hmmm je sais pas si j ai bien posé ma question ou si j ai pas bien compris vos réponses. Mais je veux accéder en fait à la liste des bas de façon totalement générique grâce aux Core Foundation.


----------



## pejvan (1 Décembre 2002)

Je crois bien que personne n'a compris ta question :-/
Désolé, mais j'ai pas pour autant la réponse...


----------



## PowerMike (2 Décembre 2002)

Merci qd même


----------

